# rendere la moda la più espressiva possibile



## blue_eyed_girlpl

Ciao!
La mia domanda questa volta riguarda la ripetizione del pronome nella frase:
_Vogliamo rendere *la* moda *la *piu' espressiva possibile._
Questa ripetizione e' necessaria, secondo voi, o sbagliata?
Grazie!


----------



## chiarel

blue_eyed_girlpl said:


> Ciao!
> La mia domanda questa volta riguarda la ripetizione del pronome nella frase:
> _Vogliamo rendere *la* moda *la *piu' espressiva possibile._
> Questa ripetizione e' necessaria, secondo voi, o sbagliata?
> Grazie!


 
Io direi: Vogliamo rendere la moda il più espressiva possibile. 
oppure: Vogliamo rendere la moda più espressiva che possiamo.
ciao
Chiarel


----------



## blue_eyed_girlpl

Grazie ancora una volta, Chiarel!


----------



## Bigiù

blue_eyed_girlpl said:


> Ciao!
> La mia domanda questa volta riguarda la ripetizione del pronome nella frase:
> _Vogliamo rendere *la* moda *la *piu' espressiva possibile._
> Questa ripetizione e' necessaria, secondo voi, o sbagliata?
> Grazie!


 
Si tratta di un francesismo. _Vogliamo rendere la moda più espressiva possibile_ è la frase più corretta in italiano.
Ciao.


----------



## riversky

blue_eyed_girlpl said:


> Ciao!
> La mia domanda questa volta riguarda la ripetizione del pronome nella frase:
> _Vogliamo rendere *la* moda *la *piu' espressiva possibile._
> Questa ripetizione e' necessaria, secondo voi, o sbagliata?
> Grazie!


 
secondo me NON è necessaria e non è del tutto sbagliata...comunque non l'ho mai sentita. 
Io direi: 
rendere la moda IL più espressiva possibile...


----------



## Necsus

beelebi said:


> Si tratta di un francesismo. _Vogliamo rendere la moda più espressiva possibile_ è la frase più corretta in italiano.


Hmm... un francesismo e non corretto? perché?

Dal DeMauro: 
*più -* 2 preceduto dall’articolo determinativo e seguito da aggettivo, forma il superlativo relativo: _è il p. bel paesaggio che io abbia mai visto_ 

*possibile -* 2a agg., con valore rafforzativo in relazione ad aggettivi o avverbi di grado comparativo o superlativo relativo: _sarò di ritorno il più presto p._, _ho cercato di svolgere il lavoro nel miglior modo p._


----------



## Bigiù

Necsus said:


> Hmm... un francesismo e non corretto? perché?
> 
> Dal DeMauro:
> *più -* 2 preceduto dall’articolo determinativo e seguito da aggettivo, forma il superlativo relativo: _è il p. bel paesaggio che io abbia mai visto_
> 
> *possibile -* 2a agg., con valore rafforzativo in relazione ad aggettivi o avverbi di grado comparativo o superlativo relativo: _sarò di ritorno il più presto p._, _ho cercato di svolgere il lavoro nel miglior modo p._


 
Non ho detto che non sia corretto, ma che l'altra frase è più corretta.
Sì è una costruzione francese: _La mode la plus_ _belle ._ Ciao.


----------



## SunDraw

blue_eyed_girlpl said:


> _Vogliamo rendere *la* moda *la *piu' espressiva possibile._
> Questa ripetizione e' necessaria, secondo voi, o sbagliata?


La "ripetizione" non è necessaria, ma possibile a seconda che si stia esprimendo un _comparativo_ o il _superlativo_.
Ovvero è necessaria se è superlativo (_la_ "_sola_" _possibile_...), sbagliata se solo comparativo ecc.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_gradi_dell%27aggettivo_e_la_comparazione
Il "possibile" intenderebbe (configurerebbe) più che altro il superlativo, ma di fatto non è detto (vedi gli esempi proposti: "_più_ espressiva _che_").
Quanto alla concordanza... oibò adesso mi stanno venendo tutti i dubbi, con cosa concorda "_il_ più espressiva possibile"? Se fosse con il costrutto di "possibile", forse che si potrebbe dire "_*a*l_ più espressiva possibile"?!


----------



## Stiannu

Necsus, anche a me suona come un francesismo. Scorretto.
In realtà suona come un francesismo perché in francese tutti i comparativi assoluti richiedono la ripetizione dell'articolo. Quando noi diremmo _sono l'uomo più felice del mondo_, i francesi dicono _sono l'uomo il più felice del mondo_. Ma in italiano questo è scorretto. ...vero? A me sembra proprio di sì, o perlomeno molto desueto (ne sconsiglierei l'uso a uno straniero che sta imparando l'italiano e che non deve scrivere poemi in endecasillabi sciolti )
Il caso sottoposto da blue eyed girl pl è comunque un po' diverso... qualcuno propone l'uso di _il_, al maschile, come si fa con gli avverbi seguiti da possibile (_il più presto possibile_, _il più velocemente possibile_, ecc.). Nel parlato anche io opterei sicuramente per questa possibilità, ma nello scritto? Resto dubbioso...


----------



## Necsus

Okay, ora ho capito, ci si riferiva solo alla ripetizione dell'articolo...  L'abolizione anche dell'altro articolo mi ha portato fuori strada. Chiedo venia.
Comunque anche secondo me la versione più usata è 'il più espressiva possibile', o "il più possibile espressiva".


----------



## bubu7

> Nell’italiano dei secoli scorsi l’articolo [determinativo] poteva essere [presente] davanti a un superlativo relativo («la cosa la più bella»), secondo il modello francese («la chose la plus belle»): esempi ottocenteschi di Manzoni, Leopardi ed altri scrittori […] La forte opposizione dei puristi ha certo contribuito a indebolire il costrutto che oggi è pressoché scomparso dall’uso. (Gramm. Serianni, IV.75).


----------



## Necsus

Bubu, forse sono io particolarmente poco ricettivo questo pomeriggio , ma non mi sembra chiarissimo nel brano citato di Serianni: si riferisce all'articolo prima del nome, immagino (quello che non 'vedevo' prima), perché l'articolo determinativo davanti a _più_ seguito da aggettivo per formare il superlativo relativo non è certo costrutto scomparso dall'uso, né tantomeno il suo rafforzamento con _possibile_...


----------



## bubu7

Certo, Serianni si riferiva al costrutto col doppio articolo. L'oscurità della citazione è in parte dovuta alle mie inserzioni e omissioni.

Tornando a noi, la frase _*il* più espressiva possibile_ non mi sembra che stia in piedi. Forse l'anomalia salta più agli occhi con l'esempio del Serianni: _*la cosa *il* più bell*a* [possibile]._
A mio parere, o usiamo la costruzione obsoleta e letteraria: _la moda *la* più espressiva possibile;_ oppure quella corrente: _la moda il più possibile espressiva_ (o costruzioni alternative che modificano maggiormente la struttura della frase).


----------



## Bigiù

U. Panozzo-D. Greco, La struttura della lingua italiana, Le Monnier:
E' un errore porre l'articolo davanti agli avverbi "più", "meno", quando esso c'è già davanti al sostantivo. P.es. è errore dire: " La cosa _la più bella_ di questa mostra"; si dirà " La cosa _più bella_ di questa mostra"_ ._
Si ripete invece l'articolo quando davanti al sostantivo c'è l'articolo indeterminativo 
Es.: Pietro Micca fu _un_ giovane _il più_ valoroso di quelli della sua età.- L'italiano è _una_ lingua _la più_ dolce del mondo.
ed anche quando l'aggettivo, anziché fungere da attributo al sostantivo, è predicato nominale.
Es. _Il_ popolo italiano fu sempre _il più_ sagace dei migratori. ( D'Annunzio).

Non c'è niente di cui scusarsi, bisogna sempre farsi domande.
Ciao.


----------



## housecameron

Vogliamo rendere la moda quanto più possibile espressiva, o il più possibile espressiva (come già citato da Necsus e bubu)


----------



## bubu7

Ottima integrazione, cara beelebi, complimenti per la citazione.


----------



## Bigiù

Grazie bubu 7. Anche io voto per _Il più possibile espressiva._


----------



## SunDraw

Le vostre spiegazioni sono migliori di altre.
*Le* vostre spiegazioni sono *le* migliori di tutte (francesismo??! Ottocento? cercate di convincermi).
Le vostre spiegazioni sono *le* migliori di tutte le possibili.
Le vostre spiegazioni sono *il* meglio.
Le vostre spiegazioni sono *il* più possibile *le* migliori.
Le vostre spiegazioni sono *le* miglior*i* possibil*i*.
Le vostre spiegazioni sono *il* miglior*i* (?!) possibil*e*. (Non va, eppure assomiglia _molto_ a quel "moda *il* più espressiv*a *possibil*e*).

Anch'io oggi non riesco a vedere le cose facilmente...


----------



## Bigiù

Nella prima frase c'è un comparativo, non è il nostro caso, si parla di superlativo.
La seconda non è un francesismo, ma rientra nell'ultimo esempio che avevo fatto nella citazione, cioè l'aggettivo è predicato nominale.
La terza è ok.
La quarta è sbagliata, non c'è concordanza.
La quinta è insolita (ma ci penso un pò).
La sesta è la più corretta.
La settima fa ridere, non va perché migliore è già un grado superlativo( il più migliore...assai!) .
A te la parola!


----------



## SunDraw

Fin dal mio primo intervento volevo capire (ammetto di non esserci riuscito da me ma ero piuttosto impegnato altrove oggi, voi direte e allora perché intervengo, ma per sollecitare un intervento più valido rispondo io, di sicuro quanto espresso finora non basta), analisi grammaticale alla mano, perché, come a me sembra, "_Vogliamo rendere *la* moda *la *piu' espressiva possibile_" è _corretta_ senza scomodare né francesismi nè la desuetudine, e poi perché _non_ fa ridere "la mod*a* *il* più espressiv*a* possibil*e*" e invece "spiegazion*i* *il* miglior*i* possibil*e*" ovviamente sì.
PS: "Le vostre spiegazioni sono *il* meglio" è _quanto di più_ corretto vi sia...


----------



## Necsus

Okay, siete tutti d'accordo sulla correttezza di "il più possibile espressiva".
E io sono naturalmente d'accordo con (quasi) tutti sul fatto che è cosa buona e giusta non ripetere lo stesso articolo richiesto dal nome anche davanti a _più_ (_*la* moda *la* più espressiva possibile_), che è costruzione mutuata dal francese e che non avevo assolutamente messo in dubbio quando ho frainteso l'oggetto della discussione.
Però dico _lo stesso articolo_ perché continuo a nutrire inestinguibili dubbi sulla 'improponibilità' di "il più espressiva possibile": nella pur preziosa citazione di beelebi non si parla della costruzione "il più possibile", dove 'il' secondo me è articolo di genere obbligato e invariabile, e infatti, come detto, siamo tutti d'accordo sul doppio articolo in "rendere *la* moda *il* più possibile espressiva"! 
Allora dove sorge il problema? nell'inserzione di _espressiva_ tra _più_ e _possibile_? Qual è la regola che lo vieta? Continuo a farmi domande. Sempre che io non abbia frainteso qualcos'altro...
Per curiosità ho digitato in Google "il più <_aggettivo femminile>_ possibile", in questo caso <vicina>, e negli oltre 2.000 riscontri trovati sono numerosissimi i siti istituzionali, di giornali, di università, etc. Sbagliano tutti? Può darsi, ma allora ci deve pur essere una regola che non sia quella dell'orecchio, a sancirlo...

Ops... nel frattempo la discussione è andata avanti... 
Ma il mio dubbio permane incrollabile..!


----------



## Bigiù

SunDraw said:


> Fin dal mio primo intervento volevo capire (ammetto di non esserci riuscito da me ma ero piuttosto impegnato altrove oggi, voi direte e allora perché intervengo, ma per sollecitare un intervento più valido rispondo io, di sicuro quanto espresso finora non basta), analisi grammaticale alla mano, perché, come a me sembra, "_Vogliamo rendere *la* moda *la *piu' espressiva possibile_" è _corretta_ senza scomodare né francesismi nè la desuetudine, e poi perché _non_ fa ridere "la mod*a* *il* più espressiv*a* possibil*e*" e invece "spiegazion*i* *il* miglior*i* possibil*e*" ovviamente sì.
> PS: "Le vostre spiegazioni sono *il* meglio" è _quanto di più_ corretto vi sia...


 



Le vostre spiegazioni sono il meglio - Accanto alle forme _migliore e peggiore_ si adoperano, particolarmente in Toscana, le forme avverbiali, e perciò invariabili,_meglio, peggio_, le quali, usate come aggettivi, sono da adoperare con prudenza, e comunque è bene evitare senz'altro.
" Ho cavato altri da _peggio_ imbrogli" (Manzoni)-(poteva permetterselo-NdBeelebi); " Il _meglio_ vino della cantina"- "Ho acquistato _la meglio_ frutta che c'era-(...).Può andare l'espressione : " Lui è cattivo, tu sei _peggio"._ 
U.Panozzo-D.Greco,_Op.cit. _


----------



## Bigiù

Necsus said:


> Okay, siete tutti d'accordo sulla correttezza di "il più possibile espressiva".
> E io sono naturalmente d'accordo con (quasi) tutti sul fatto che è cosa buona e giusta non ripetere lo stesso articolo richiesto dal nome anche davanti a _più_ (_*la* moda *la* più espressiva possibile_), che è costruzione mutuata dal francese e che non avevo assolutamente messo in dubbio quando ho frainteso l'oggetto della discussione.
> Però dico _lo stesso articolo_ perché continuo a nutrire inestinguibili dubbi sulla 'improponibilità' di "il più espressiva possibile": nella pur preziosa citazione di beelebi non si parla della costruzione "il più possibile", dove 'il' secondo me è articolo di genere obbligato e invariabile, e infatti, come detto, siamo tutti d'accordo sul doppio articolo in "rendere *la* moda *il* più possibile espressiva"!
> Allora dove sorge il problema? nell'inserzione di _espressiva_ tra _più_ e _possibile_? Qual è la regola che lo vieta? Continuo a farmi domande. Sempre che io non abbia frainteso qualcos'altro...
> Per curiosità ho digitato in Google "il più <_aggettivo femminile>_ possibile", in questo caso <vicina>, e negli oltre 2.000 riscontri trovati sono numerosissimi i siti istituzionali, di giornali, di università, etc. Sbagliano tutti? Può darsi, ma allora ci deve pur essere una regola che non sia quella dell'orecchio, a sancirlo...
> 
> Ops... nel frattempo la discussione è andata avanti...
> Ma il mio dubbio permane incrollabile..!


 
Quando l'aggettivo del superlativo relativo funge da attributo ad un nome, questo , di solito, si pone tra l'articolo e l'avverbio _più_ ( ma si può porre anche dopo l'aggettivo a cui si riferisce).
Es." L'Everest è il monte _più alto_ della terra", oppure "L'Everest è _il più alto_ monte della terra".- " Si espresse _con le_ parole _più commoventi_ ", oppure 
" Si espresse con _le più commoventi_ parole ". _Op.cit._


----------



## housecameron

beelebi said:


> Per_ possibile,_ ancora non ho trovato nulla di specifico, però è come se fosse _di tutte_, quindi un _complemento partitivo._
> Quindi: La moda più espressiva possibile= la moda più espressiva di tutte;
> La moda il più possibile espressiva = la moda più di tutte espressiva.


 
Non significa _di tutte_.
Ha valore rafforzativo in relazione a _espressiva._


----------



## Necsus

beelebi said:


> Quando l'aggettivo del superlativo relativo funge da attributo ad un nome, questo , di solito, si pone tra l'articolo e l'avverbio _più_ ( ma si può porre anche dopo l'aggettivo a cui si riferisce).
> Es." L'Everest è il monte _più alto_ della terra", oppure "L'Everest è _il più alto_ monte della terra".- " Si espresse _con le_ parole _più commoventi_ ", oppure
> " Si espresse con _le più commoventi_ parole ". _Op.cit. _


E tutto ciò direi che non riguarda il caso in oggetto, non prevedendo _possibile_...__


			
				beelebi said:
			
		

> Per_ possibile,_ ancora non ho trovato nulla di specifico, però è come se fosse _di tutte_, quindi un _complemento partitivo._
> Quindi: La moda il più espressiva possibile= la moda il più espressiva di tutte;
> La moda il più possibile espressiva = la moda il più di tutte espressiva.
> L'inghippo sta qui. Chi sa risolverlo?


Eh no, se togli _possibile_ in relazione a _il_ privi di qualunque senso l'interrogativo! Chi direbbe 'la moda il più espressiva di tutte'? 
Secondo me l'aggettivo _possibile_ in funzione intensificativa esclude la possibilità del complemento partitivo come eventuale termine di confronto collettivo (chi direbbe 'il più espressiva possibile di tutte'?).
Continuo a non trovare alcuna ragione che delegittimi 'il più espressiva possibile'...


----------



## Bigiù

Necsus said:


> E tutto ciò direi che non riguarda il caso in oggetto, non prevedendo _possibile_...__
> 
> Eh no, se togli _possibile_ in relazione a _il_ privi di qualunque senso l'interrogativo! Chi direbbe 'la moda il più espressiva di tutte'?
> Secondo me l'aggettivo _possibile_ in funzione intensificativa esclude la possibilità del complemento partitivo come eventuale termine di confronto collettivo (chi direbbe 'il più espressiva possibile di tutte'?).
> Continuo a non trovare alcuna ragione che delegittimi 'il più espressiva possibile'...


 
Punto I : la prima frase del mio intervento spiega che l'aggettivo... si pone tra l'articolo e l'avverbio _più_ ( ma si può porre anche dopo l'aggettivo a cui si riferisce)- quindi _il più possibile espressiva_ o_ il più espressiva possibile._
Io avevo detto che preferivo la prima, ma non che l'altra fosse sbagliata.
Punto II : Penso che con _possibile_ valga la stessa regola. Però chiedevo conforto o smentita .
P.S. su _di tutte_ sono un pò andata in confusione, forse quello sì che non c'entra niente.
Per favore qualcuno ci salvi da questa _vexata quaestio_


----------



## Stiannu

Ma la mia proto-idea sul fatto che la forma con _il più... possibile_ sia nata inizialmente con gli avverbi (_il più presto possibile_, _il più tardi possibile_) e si sia estesa più tardi agli aggettivi per analogia, mantenendo però l'articolo singolare maschile fisso, non vi piaceva?


----------



## Bigiù

Stiannu said:


> Ma la mia proto-idea sul fatto che la forma con _il più... possibile_ sia nata inizialmente con gli avverbi (_il più presto possibile_, _il più tardi possibile_) e si sia estesa più tardi agli aggettivi per analogia, mantenendo però l'articolo singolare maschile fisso, non vi piaceva?


 
Sì, hai ragione bella idea. Mi convince. Grazie mille.


----------



## housecameron

Stiannu, valutiamo anche questa, la notte porta consiglio 

E se dicessi il più possibilmente espressiva? Cosa succede?


----------



## Stiannu

Siamo nel funambolismo linguistico 
Comunque ovviamente era solo un'ipotesi, qualche impallinato con la grammatica e la storia della lingua italiana potrebbe confermare o smentire. 

Speriamo che la conferma-smentita sia il più possibile rapida / il più rapida possibile / quanto più possibile rapida / quanto più rapida possibile / ecc. ecc. ecc.


----------



## Necsus

beelebi said:


> Punto I : la prima frase del mio intervento spiega che l'aggettivo... si pone tra l'articolo e l'avverbio _più_ ( ma si può porre anche dopo l'aggettivo a cui si riferisce)- quindi _il più possibile espressiva_ o_ il più espressiva possibile._
> Io avevo detto che preferivo la prima, ma non che l'altra fosse sbagliata.
> Punto II : Penso che con _possibile_ valga la stessa regola. Però chiedevo conforto o smentita .
> P.S. su _di tutte_ sono un pò andata in confusione, forse quello sì che non c'entra niente.


PUNTO III: francamente ho una certa difficoltà a identificare _possibile_ con "l'aggettivo del superlativo relativo (che) funge da attributo ad un nome", ma sarà per la mia tendenza a semplificare troppo , non è fondamentale... Quello che mi pare rilevante è che stai convenendo con me che è 'possibilissimo' dire _il più espressiva possibile_, oltre che _il più possibile espressiva_, ho capito bene? 
Io non ho detto che tu lo avevi negato, ma nella discussione è stato fatto, quindi chiedevo dimostrazione, qualora esista, del perché non si dovrebbe poter dire..!
PUNTO IV: conforto quanto ne vuoi, smentita la sto ancora aspettando anch'io (documentata). 

@ Stiannu: mi piace molto la tua _proto-idea_. E direi che anche quella contribuisce al nulla-osta per _il più espressiva possibile_...


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Quello che mi pare rilevante è che stai convenendo con me che è 'possibilissimo' dire _il più espressiva possibile_, oltre che _il più possibile espressiva_, ho capito bene?
> Io non ho detto che tu lo avevi negato, ma nella discussione è stato fatto, quindi chiedevo dimostrazione, qualora esista, del perché non si dovrebbe poter dire..!
> PUNTO IV: conforto quanto ne vuoi, smentita la sto ancora aspettando anch'io (documentata).


 
Caro Necsus, mi sembra difficile pretendere da una grammatica che elenchi tutti i casi errati; penso proprio che dovremo cercare di sbrogliarcela da noi.

Una prima osservazione è che non ho mai trovato, nelle grammatiche e nei vocabolari che parlano della forma del superlativo relativo col doppio articolo determinativo, esempi con i due articoli di genere diverso.

Provo ora ad analizzare la nostra frase cercando di non stravolgerla.

Secondo me la frase si può esplicitare, nel significato, in questo modo:

_la moda la più espressiva [moda] [che sia] possibile_.

Questi due elementi sottointesi hanno un valore diverso. Mentre il primo, il sostantivo _moda_, non si ritrova mai esplicitato, il secondo (_che sia_) era normalmente esplicitato nel passato più o meno recente e la forma brachilogica è relativamente recente.
Il secondo articolo della frase si riferisce quindi al sostantivo sempre sottointeso (_moda_) il cui significato è modificato dall’aggettivo (_espressiva_) che si accorda con esso; quest’ultimo è modificato dall’avverbio invariabile _più_.
Infatti nel superlativo relativo, diciamo “_semplice”_: _la più espressiva_, _il più espressivo_, riferito a un soggetto espresso altrove, l’articolo e l’aggettivo si accordano, nel genere, al soggetto.
Per questo motivo, nella frase costruita come sopra, i due articoli, riferendosi allo stesso sostantivo, devono sempre essere dello stesso genere.

Resta da spiegare perché si possa dire:

_la moda il più possibile espressiva_.

A mio parere, in questo caso _il più possibile_ funge da locuzione avverbiale, come se dicessimo (ma con significato più intenso) _molto_, _tanto…_; in quanto tale la locuzione si manterrebbe invariabile e suona meglio dell’alternativa _la più possibile…_


----------



## SunDraw

Continuo a restar perplesso (delle soluzioni al quesito) e in difficoltà (ad affrontarlo a mia volta, quelle che seguono vanno intese come "considerazioni in bicicletta", riflessioni nell'unico momento tranquillo che ho in questi giorni, mentre sto pedalando...).
Le questioni sollevate dal dubbio sulla correttezza o l'eleganza di un "rendere la moda la più espressiva possibile" son state soprattutto due:
1. se si può o meno omettere l'articolo prima del "più";
2. se tale eventuale articolo può o deve concordare con cosa.

1.
"La moda di quest'anno è più incerta che mai".
Per me questo è un semplice comparativo e l'articolo non ci può andare.
"L'alta moda è tra tutte la più esclusiva".
Questo per me è un superlativo e l'articolo lo vuole per formarsi.

Ritengo che la differenza tra i due "il più" in: 
"Lo scrittore Tizio è il più letto"
e "E' Tizio lo scrittore il più letto"
sia netta (nel secondo c'è il francesismo ecc, omissibile),
ma anche tra:
"rendere la moda la più espressiva possibile" e
"rendere la moda più espressiva possibile", ma per un'altra ragione!
Il caso è del tipo: "rendere la moda (quella che risulti) la più espressiva possibile".

2.
Una moda "la più possibile espressiva" concorda ovviamente "la" con "la moda".
Una moda "il più possibile espressiva": qui "il", come l'aggettivo "possibile", sono concordati con il "più".
Come "al" per "al meglio" (e "alla bell'e meglio" vale: "alla bella maniera e nel migliore dei modi"... godo del pensare umano).

Mi spiace non posso approfondireee
Uoops mi sono pure sovrapposto con bubu7


----------

